# Email Verification Enabled



## potroastV2 (Nov 30, 2006)

Hey Guys,

I have turned on email validation this should tone down the spam that we have been receiving. If that does not work Im going to have to implement a welcome forum and you must post their before you are allowed to post anywhere else.

Rollitup


----------



## BaconSquishy (Nov 30, 2006)

Thanks Rollitup, should keep the spam down. Did you ban that guys ip or something?


----------



## potroastV2 (Nov 30, 2006)

i dont't track ip's so I can just ban the user.


----------

